# HELP



## Jbronson (Jun 4, 2021)

My dog decided it would be a wonderful idea to chew these handles. Does any one know where you can get replacement rubber for these? Kubota BX25 D model


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Hello Jbronson, welcome to the tractor forum.

I couldn't find parts diagrams for a BX25D, but I found diagrams for a BX25DLB which should be similar. See attached parts diagram. Search for the various control levers on the lower left:









Kubota BX25DLB Parts


Kubota BX25DLB Parts



www.messicks.com


----------



## TX MX5200 (May 12, 2020)

Dang...you must have made him mad cuz he hit everyone of them! Don’t feel bad, I had a cow each every damn wire on my old Ford NAA.


----------



## SidecarFlip (Mar 25, 2021)

Your dealer (or any dealer for that matter) can order new ones for you. Not an aftermarket item. Think I'd be having a talk with the pup.


----------

